# Ouch, the Northwest Division



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Anyone else noticed that Denver is about to no longer benefit from playing in a creampuff division? 

The bottom-feeders just improved their fortunes, against all odds. Games against Portland and Seattle just got harder to win. I doubt either of them will challenge for the playoffs right away, but chances are at least one of them will be a contender in 3 years. 

Utah could get better, since their core is young and they may be a legit SG away from elite status. 

Minnesota seems to be the only division rival likely to stand pat. If they bite down hard and trade Garnett, they'll dip even further, but they're likely to be bottom-of-the-barrel regardless.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sonics - I really think people are overrating Seattle for next year, although it is hard to say since their whole roster could get shaken up. I see Durant coming in and averaging something like the numbers Melo put up his rookie year (21 and 6). I just hope people aren't expecting him to average 30/8 as a 19 year old and carry them to a playoff spot, Seattle's still got a ways to go, but this is a hell of a first step.

Portland - I think people are underrating what they're capable of doing. I could see them legitimately contending for a playoff spot next year. They've got too many good players not to play at least close to 500 ball. Blazer fans have a lot to look forward to next year.

Minnesota - Kevin McHale's going to keep wasting one of the greatest players of our generation (more of the same).

Utah - Replace Derek Fisher with a legit 2 guard and you have a real contender. Could be real scary next year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the sonics are going to retool with durant. expect lewis to be gone, or traded sign and trade style.

the sonics are going to probably move Ray Allen too and try to build around Durant. They are something to watch out for in a few years.

Same with the Blazers bye bye Randolph and Miles. These "kids" will need a little time but not much.

This is precisely why over the past several seasons I've been suggesting we trade Camby, and why the AI trade surprised me.

Melo is a young guy... and while Camby and AI are fadding into the sunset (eventually) Oden and Durant.......and Melo will be dominating.

Melo can contend with enough talent around him in his prime. Which is why I wish we had a draft pick this year so we could draft say Javaris Crittenton or Thaddeus Young for example.

Hopefully the Nuggets can pull off something for Camby.

And we shall see the AI experiment continue into next season. Its going to be hard to beat the top teams in the west... even with AI....... so at some point it seems inevitable the nuggets will have to focus on adding to the nice young core of Smith, Nene, and Anthony


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It's not just the division, the whole west conference is ridiculous.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Can the Nuggs move to the east? We'd be contenders right now in the east...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Can the Nuggs move to the east? We'd be contenders right now in the east...


hell yeah, they'd be the second best east team. That's pathetic.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

1. Denver (assuming they get good value for Camby and KMart does well)
2. Utah (good pieces, but depth still isn't as good as Denver's)
3. Portland (I believe they'll make the playoffs)
4. Seattle
5. Minnesota


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that Northwest is going to become a lot tougher, because Seattle have a good pick, Utah are developing into a great team with Deron and Boozer, and Portland also have the best pick so they can grab a good player... But I think if we trade Camby, we can grab a good deal for him, and I think we can make it to the 2nd round at the least, and break our 1st round drought, how long has it been since we made the 2nd round???


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

We did take one up the butt but not as bad as the timberwolves. They are screwed. There is this feeling i have about one of the 2 freshman stars are going to be a bust and its not kevin


----------

